# HMS Hood exploding



## Bay7

Heres my first proper attempt at using expanding foam for explosions.

This is the HMS hood seconds after her thin deck was penertrated by a shell from the German battleship Bismarck, in 1/350

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/DSC06279.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/DSC06251.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/DSC06268.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/DSC06273.jpg

I'm quite happy with how it turned out although a part of me wanted to do the whole thing in black and white - trying to paint explosions isn't much fun!

Cheers, 

steve


----------



## mcdougall

Absolutely Fantastic
Possibly the best explosion dio I've ever seen!!!...WELL DONE!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## aric

Holy awesomeness Batman!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Wow, impressive work! Never occured to me to use expanding foam like this. Great idea and execution. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## spencer1984

Excellent work! I also really like the idea of a black and white diorama.


----------



## toysoldierman20

fantastic job! Way to go!


----------



## Bay7

Hey thanks guys - your comments are REALLY appreciated! :wave: 

Steve


----------



## harristotle

That is really cool! Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Dramatic!!


----------



## Prowler901

Ausgetzeichnet!!!!


----------



## Jafo

niiiiice


----------



## hedorah59

Wow! That is probably the most dynamic diorama I have seen - Great work!


----------



## Just Plain Al

I never would have thought of using the expanding foam, outstanding work!!!


----------



## roadrner

Awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## iamweasel

Amazing!!


----------



## dargrin

I really like the wave work you did here. What did you use for the waves?


----------



## mcdougall

Wow...gotta try that stuff:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

